# A "Gassy" issue



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I switched Todd to EVO about a month ago and overall he's doing really well on it. There's only one problem...gas, and LOTS of it. 
I swear for such a tiny thing he sure can put out a lot of stink uke:
I'd hate to have to change foods again but my families getting ready to revolt. 
Yes, it really is that bad! 
Is there anything (other than a switch in food) that can help this particular problem??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eva, that's so funny that Todd has that problem as Kubrick had the same one! During the three days that Pablo was staying here with us, Kubrick ate all of Pablo's food (and Pablo ate all of Kubrick's) so that Kubrick was on Evo during that time. He had the WORSE gas for DAYS. And I mean days after Pablo was gone and he was back on his normal food! It went away like 4 days later, I think. All that to say, I'm not sure if there is anything at all you can do... every dog is different and has different reactions to different foods! You just might have to switch him off of it if you really can't stand the gas...


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Try a different brand of evo. There's the chicken/turkey one and then there's the red meat one. Are you sure it's the food and not anything else such as treats?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is on Evo Red Meat and he has gas but it seems to come and go. When he does have it you definitely know it!!! uke: He likes the food and is doing well on it so I'm not inclined to change. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

When Dusty was on EVO we didn't have any problem with gas. She was on the chicken/turkey. We've had gas trouble with previous dogs and changing the food always fixed it.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> Try a different brand of evo. There's the chicken/turkey one and then there's the red meat one. Are you sure it's the food and not anything else such as treats?


I haven't been feeding any new treats...the only real change in diet has been the switch to EVO. I'm feeding turkey/chicken and so maybe I'll get a bag of red meat and see if it improves the problem. 
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

All 3 of mine are on the red meat and no gassy pups here!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Bogart only had gas once in his life so far. When he tooted he scared himself silly and jumped and looked behind him to see what's there. After that never happened again lol

Brando has never had gas yet.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I use a product called Opta Gest by In Clover and I love it! 

I pasted the product info below:


In Clover Optagest Digestive Aid for Dogs and Cats 


Digestive enzymes are easily destroyed by the normal processing of commercial pet food. External conditions such as travel, separation, storms, diet change, etc., can cause anxiety or stress that may reduce digestive efficiency. Also, as the body ages, fewer enzymes are produced. OptaGestT replenishes the enzymes that help process fats, carbohydrates and protein, easing the burden placed on the digestive system. The prebiotic, FOS, feeds the beneficial bacteria that naturally replenish these essential enzymes.




Important Information:
OptaGestT is the ONLY complete digestive aid for dogs that contains NO FILLERS, such as Lactose, Sugar or Preservatives. Fillers may cause further digestive upset. 

OptaGestT contains CLINICALLY TESTED levels of the prebiotic, FOS. FOS ferments in the large intestine, providing food for the beneficial intestinal flora. 

OptaGestT contains 4 plant-based enzymes to assure proper digestion and absorption of nutrients throughout the ENTIRE DIGESTIVE SYSTEM. 

OptaGestT is a tasty, slightly sweet powder that pets enjoy. 

Results are seen in as few as 3 days. 

100% Guaranteed. 

Ingredients:
Active Ingredients per 0.25 tsp: Fructooligosaccharides, Acid Stable Protease, Amylase, Lipase, Cellulase. 

Extra Information:
Signs of poor digestive health in cats and dogs: 

Bad Breath 

Gas 

Increased Stool 

Diarrhea 

Excessive shedding, itching or allergic reactions 

Hairballs


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Bogart only had gas once in his life so far. When he tooted *he scared himself silly and jumped and looked behind him to see what's there.* After that never happened again lol
> 
> Brando has never had gas yet.


ound:
*Daniel I just spit my coffee out!* That'll teach me to be on the forum early in the morning, not fully awake and aware :ranger:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Roxie had "the stinkies" for a few weeks when we switched over to the Evo too... but it seems like her system adjusted and now she's back to normal.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd hasn't cleared the room yet today...maybe it's easing up.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann, that's good to know in case I ever switch Kubrick's food to something else and he starts having gas... I'll give it a couple of weeks. I really do think Kubrick has a more delicate system than most dogs...


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hahahahaha...poor Todd.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> Hahahahaha...poor Todd.


You have it backwards ...poor me!!! I have to smell him! ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish I remembered what it was---but Quincy had gas for quite a spell too. OMG-it was so bad. My husband was sure he had pooped in the house or someone had it on their foot or something. It was just awful----so Eva--I feel your pain!


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

I switched Cuba to Evo chicken and he also has had gas, although I think it is getting better. But when he lets one lose - it is bad...


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Maybe you should get some of these stickers I saw on eBay today:

Havanese stickers


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

havaluv said:


> Maybe you should get some of these stickers I saw on eBay today:
> 
> Havanese stickers


Shelly......ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:ranger: ...this is us this morning and now DH and I are laughing hysterically!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I love it!! ound:
Luckily for us the gas has abated for now...lol


----------

